# go to www.angelologia.pl !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!1



## lustro10 (Aug 5, 2003)

hi,
!`m interested, what do you think about this site:

www.angelologia.pl

greetings.
lustro10


----------



## metroshane (Aug 5, 2003)

honestly it's was too slow (even with a T1 connection) for me to stay interested.  I couldn't readily figure out what the site was trying to tell me.


----------



## Dew (Aug 5, 2003)

the photos were quite interesting, i was disappointed i couldnt see them a little larger ... loaded fine for me on my cable line


----------

